# SC2



## lolzed (Apr 7, 2010)

Pre-orders are available...thanks to Tempacst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It cost 30 USD/35 AUD+extra shipping(cheapest would be +$3)!

Apparently first 100 orders only,I preordered mine already(since its a great deal)


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 7, 2010)

Not a bad price, in fact not bad at all! Too bad my parents don't let me buy online too often.


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 7, 2010)

Tell me everything that is happening right now on TempCast.  I can't go on because parents are sleeping don't want to wake them up.  Anyway to listen on iPod Touch?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn you lolzed! I want this to be a secret. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no money to pre order it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jakob heard of headphones/earphones?


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 7, 2010)

Waaaaaaait a sec... PV don't you get one regardless? Wooooo 1000th post!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah you can't but again I don't have money! $30 = steal. Oh there's a 100 people limit I believe.


----------



## Bulit (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow! $30 really *is* an amazing price. I'm pre-ordering one as soon as possible.


----------



## RiotShooter (Apr 7, 2010)

Pre-ordered mine. w00t w00t.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ordered!


----------



## sekhu (Apr 7, 2010)

where are you guys pre-ordering from already? I'm interested but the Shoptemp doesn't have it up yet, and dealextreme no longer sells flashcarts so.....?

thanks


----------



## sekhu (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for the tip mate, shoulda checked that first!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 7, 2010)

It shows a picture of the DSONE though...is that just a placeholder image for until they actually get one?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Placeholder. No one besides godslash and the sc team really know what it looks like. (I think?)


----------



## Hax Mega (Apr 7, 2010)

Most likely... I just ordered one. It was $46 because I ordered UPS shipping lol. I thought I was going to pay 60 for the card + shipping anyway, so this was a VERY nice surprise. Been dieing to order one of these since it was announced. Thanks Shoptemp!


----------



## sekhu (Apr 7, 2010)

placed an order for a supercard dstwo - hope it's up to the hype - gba games via slot1 sounds tasty


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope pre-orders are still open by the morning.

Is there a limit?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Dopply said:
			
		

> I hope pre-orders are still open by the morning.
> 
> Is there a limit?


100 people I believe.

@PV .... That would suck and not affect me since I have no cash.


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

Is that for ShopTemp or what? I'm definitely buying it there.

If so, I reaaaally hope I can still order it by morning.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Apr 7, 2010)

Do they ask the full price for preorder?  Or just a downpayment of sorts?  Dangit, I'm broke this week!


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah ShopTemp offer. There's only one more place that you can preorder it anyways.

$30 should be the full price for this preorder. After it it will be a higher price since this is a special deal. (AFAIK)


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Errr, is there a reason you're waiting for tomorrow morning?  I didn't know about a limit, but at 100 people, it wouldn't be odd to see it run out before morning, I mean I just ordered another one


I don't like to do late night orders on my card. Or at least, it's late where I am. =P

I might just give and do it anyway, I've been -highly- anticipating this for months.

Though if the pre-order did run out, would there be another opportunity to get one (or at least, after release?). If anyone knows. =P


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate you PV. (not really just hate that I'm broke)

Wait is there a point of getting 3 of them? Well you bought 2 and probably a site will give you one to review. (alright they might not after finding out you bought 2)


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Heh I still have those pictures of your boxes of flashcarts.


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm confused about the Shipping Method.. do i get its shipped free if i pick the first option, but they'll remove the box? And i have to pay another buck to keep the box? :S


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 7, 2010)

so wait i have to pay all the cash up front then they will ship it once it comes out?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Its a pre-order. So yeah.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

So what about this "Money Bookers" option? How much does it cost to use that service for my payment? They recommend it on the checkout page.


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2010)

Aw man, it said my order is the number 148th.. does that mean i won't get it? =(


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> Aw man, it said my order is the number 148th.. does that mean i won't get it? =(



I think that means overall orders, not orders for the SCDS2 alone.


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2010)

I really hope so, about time i upgraded from my r4. And the whole GBA emulation sounds delicious!

And it was so damn cheap aswell!


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> Aw man, it said my order is the number 148th.. does that mean i won't get it? =(


Oh lord...

Well, that answers my question!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah well...I guess I'll get an Acekard and an EZFlash for now, and wait on GBATemp's review to see if I really need one or not. After all, if I really need one, I can just give the aforementioned to my significant other!


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe I should sell my AceKard to an unsuspecting friend and buy the DS2. I could bundle my crappy DX flashcart with it as well.  That should fetch around 25, maybe a bit more if I throw in a 64MB MicroSD


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

You use a 64mb msd? Sell it to him for $25 and pitch in your own $5?


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

Hell, I'm selling off my R4 to a friend for ten dollars.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And keeping the MicroSD. But he's cool with that.

But 64MB MicroSD? Aw, man, that's just cruel.


----------



## RiotShooter (Apr 7, 2010)

Did anyone get a confirmation email when they purchased?  

I ordered by using the guest feature because i was in a rush and wanted to make sure i got one.  Hopefully that doesnt mess with anything somehow.

Edit: Apparently Gmail thinks the shoptemp email is spam. so nevermind to my original question.


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

I did. I'm sorry for the abrupt post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I think I might wait for a review of sorts anyway; Slot-1 GBA emulation sounds terribly nice, but I would like to see the battery life on the DS/how well it holds up, first.

You're gonna be reviewing one, right?


----------



## Zane (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't really have the money for this normally, but since it was so cheap, i couldn't help myself... i only hope i have enough money around the time MH3 for the Wii comes out!


----------



## rich333 (Apr 7, 2010)

damn, i preorded from irishmodchips, with 4GB SDcard

43GPD vs 48USD, hope we get an upgrade to an 8GB SD Card or something


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Zane said:
			
		

> I don't really have the money for this normally, but since it was so cheap, i couldn't help myself... i only hope i have enough money around the time MH3 for the Wii comes out!


Pirate the latter and save to actually buy it later.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> You use a 64mb msd? Sell it to him for $25 and pitch in your own $5?
> QUOTE(Dopply @ Apr 6 2010, 07:03 PM) But 64MB MicroSD? Aw, man, that's just cruel.



I did say he was unsuspecting.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He doesn't know too much about memory or whatever, and I'm sure if I persuaded him I could get 35+ for the combo


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm charging you on cruel and unusual punishment. Give at least a 512mb so he could fit at least one biggest ds game. (well max atm is 256mb right?)


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 7, 2010)

I want one so bad, but I need to learn about "Money Bookers" first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So no one has used it here?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Why don't you just use paypal?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moneybookers

Its like paypal I guess.


----------



## luisrodl (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I just Pre-Ordered the SC2! I hope that the service will be as good as the card is expected to be!


----------



## Linkpal (Apr 7, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Dopply said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Though I don't seriously doubt its capabilities, I'd like to know how the card functions before I do jump the gun and purchase it.


----------



## rich333 (Apr 7, 2010)

if it were my money i might but its for a friend (who has been waiting for months now) and not worth the trouble for me, just need the card ASAP - but a bit of a rebate or a 8GB SD card would be reasonable....


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Its a pre-order. So yeah.


unfortunately, i can't pre-order than because i have no credit card and the person i borrow the credit from is afraid someone will steal his #


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 7, 2010)

so i was 155, does that mean i wont get it??


----------



## lolzed (Apr 7, 2010)

What ever happened to SNES emulation?I'd like to hear more about it...

Anyways pre-ordered one since my cart(DSTT) doesn't have 100% compatibility and all the nifty features,so I guess when MENUdo comes out I'll be using both(gamercard ftw) and for my EZ-Flash3in1(I really wish i didn't buy it)

Also I guess im a bit late but hey I made a pre-order so alls good


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

lies! lies! lies!

It's $35 now...


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> lies! lies! lies!
> 
> It's $35 now...


$30 = USD
$35 = AUD? AUSD? AUS? whatever the abbreviation is.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dang, I'm dense... you're right. I just assumed US$ 



So -- I ordered it...! Huzzah!


----------



## JJBro1 (Apr 7, 2010)

preordered mine just now! And i just got my dsi xl today!


----------



## pcmanrules (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll support the temp and order it there, i'm just tossing up getting the dsl parts there too.


----------



## signz (Apr 7, 2010)

Dang, 22.46€. That's a freaking good price, but I don't have the money atm.. :'(


----------



## redact (Apr 7, 2010)

ordered mine, got seedvt to order himself one too
let's make it out mission to fill those 1st 100 before the end of today so that only big gbatemp fans get the discount >


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

£20.37 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I added it to my cart.
Going to pre-order it when I get money in my bank.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 7, 2010)

YES!
Ordered! Thanks alot ShopTemp for the amazing price


----------



## Chaz. (Apr 7, 2010)

DO i have to pay for the SCDS2 now or can I pay when it comes out? because I dont have the cash for it now but want to pre-order it?


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 7, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> DO i have to pay for the SCDS2 now or can I pay when it comes out? because I dont have the cash for it now but want to pre-order it?


You gotta pay


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> DO i have to pay for the SCDS2 now or can I pay when it comes out? because I dont have the cash for it now but want to pre-order it?


You'll have to pay now, at least if you're using PayPal. I don't know about MoneyBookers, never used it.


----------



## Chaz. (Apr 7, 2010)

Right, if I dont win this ebay item then I'll pre-order it


----------



## Anakir (Apr 7, 2010)

Aw. I missed out and the shop is down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope there are still some left. I want to preorder one.

Edit: Whatever the price is, 30 or 35 usd, will the price go up after other retailers start selling it?


----------



## Claaaes (Apr 7, 2010)

I just ordered and payed with PayPal, its completed on paypal but the shoptemp still says "Awaiting payment", does it take some time to update or has something gone wrong? 

Just wondering if this is normal and i dont want to waste their time asking


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 7, 2010)

i was reading their twitter and they said that first 100 get it for 29.95 i got mine for 31 so that i could get the tracking, anyways so they need to change that


----------



## Chaz. (Apr 7, 2010)

It was £20.43p for me earlier but the shop keeps going down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno how much it is now


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> i was reading their twitter and they said that first 100 get it for 29.95 i got mine for 31 so that i could get the tracking, anyways so they need to change that


The $29.95 does not include postage (unless you choose free postage). You selected registered airmail, so your checkout total is higher...


----------



## Anakir (Apr 7, 2010)

I added it to my cart but the shop keeps going down. lol. I'm almost there!

I'm gonna buy 50 units so only half remains!



Spoiler



Actually I lied. More like 75.





Spoiler



More like 2.





Spoiler



Just ordered 2.


----------



## Chaz. (Apr 7, 2010)

Bought it finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lost out on the ebay item and it's a good job too! Must say ShopTemp looks great too!


----------



## AUSTIN316 (Apr 7, 2010)

woot just pre-ordered my SC2 now. I just got a m3 zero like a few days ago. But the GBA emulation on the SC2 card just makes it that much sweeter =)


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 7, 2010)

i just hope the gba emulation and snes is way better than the homebrew stuff


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 9, 2010)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Probably, but at $30, you can't really go wrong...


yeah, well now my only hope of getting ne by the end of the year is the raffle in your sig because it will take me MONTHS to convince my crappy parents to let me buy something this expensive. *crosses fingers and prays to God*


----------

